# Profito



## alexandre (20 Feb 2008)

Is there any one here using it. I am tempted to have a go at it, quiet a few French are using it now and get good result (it seam) and Pjan. I am just a bit worry, I am using TPN and like they said "you know what you leave, you don't know what you get". So your feed back will be well come .


----------



## CJ Castle (20 Feb 2008)

Hi,

I've been using it for a couple of weeks and it appears to be very good... I mainly chose it because of the price... On Aquaristic.net, it is very affordable. Plus, I have been getting good results with Easy-Carbo, so decided to try out Provito, as well...


----------



## zig (20 Feb 2008)

I know someone who blamed shrimp deaths on it in a planted tank, but I have never used it myself so I couldn't say. Has anyone else ever heard of this with profito?


----------



## Ray (20 Feb 2008)

I used that before I used TPN+.  Together with Macros (in my case nitrates left over from ammonia cycling the tank) it gives good growth.  It says shrimpsafe but watch out not to overdose.  My two shrimp died while I was using it when I was overdosing - could be a coincidence but it does contain copper.  But do tell - where can we read about the exploits of PJAN these days?


----------



## alexandre (21 Feb 2008)

Okay, thanks for your replies. So overdosing is no good, but dosing the recommended dose is it enough in high light tank? 
I am thinking TPN and Flourish witch need to be overdose because the recommended dose are for low light and no CO2 tanks.


----------

